# FITA coach in Honolulu?



## emblazoned (Oct 4, 2010)

Anyone know if there's a FITA coach in Honolulu, Hawaii?


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

emblazoned said:


> Anyone know if there's a FITA coach in Honolulu, Hawaii?


I would check out Kapolei Archery Range,
and ask around there.

You can also check with these guys:


6-Pack Bushwackers
4510 Salt Lake Blvd. #B5
Honolulu, HI 96818
808-222-6104
da6pakbushwackers.com


----------

